# Đại lý phân phối máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin FVA chính hãng giá sỉ rẻ nhất



## truchlv123 (10/3/21)

*Tìm nơi lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin FVA cho hội trường giá rẻ chuyên nghiệp*

Công ty điện lạnh Hải Long Vân là đại lý cấp 1 của nhiều thương hiệu máy lạnh hiện có mặt trên thị trường và *máy lạnh tủ đứng* Daikin FVA là một trong những dòng máy có mức giá rẻ nhất được chúng tôi cung cấp. Tuy giá thành rẻ nhưng đảm bảo chất lượng trên cả tuyệt vời. Khi bạn mua hàng bên chúng tôi có nghĩa là bạn đã đặt hàng trực tiếp trên hãng, và do chính nhân viên của hãng vận chuyển máy đến tận nơi, khi xảy ra  hư hỏng hoặc cần bảo hành thì cũng do chính kỹ thuật của hãng Daikin bảo hành nên các bạn cứ yên tâm về vấn đề này nhé.

**Tin xem thêm: *Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất*








*MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG DAIKIN FVA CÓ GÌ ĐẶC BIỆT SO VỚI NHỮNG DÒNG MÁY CÙNG THƯƠNG HIỆU?*
Trước hết, hãy cùng xem qua một vài nét đặc điểm tiêu biểu của không gian hội trường này đã nhé:

Hội trường thường có không gian vừa đến lớn, diện tích khoảng trên dưới 100m2
Ít sự đi lại và ra vào của mọi người hạn chế.
Thời gian hoạt động trên dưới 5 tiếng một lần.
Không gian khá kín, chứ nhiều người tham gia.
Việc lựa chọn *máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin FVA* cũng là một lựa chọn không hề tồi cho hội trường đâu đấy, vậy thì liệu dòng máy này có gì khác biệt với các sản phẩm cùng thương hiệu khác model khác?

Công nghệ: Nhật Bản.
Sản xuất: Trung Quốc/Thái Lan.
Dừng lại ở nơi sản xuất này một chút, đây có lẽ là điểm khác biệt lớn nhất với những model cùng dòng kia. FVRN có sản xuất tại Malaysia, trong khi dòng Packaged FVGR và FVPGR là Thái Lan, duy chỉ có FVA là Trung Quốc/Thái Lan. Thật ra, do mạnh về mảng thiết kế, nên Daikin đã đặt dàn lạnh của máy cho Trung Quốc đảm nhận, còn lại dàn nóng, vẫn là người bạn quen thuộc Thái Lan đầu tư.






Thuộc dòng Inverter với môi chất lạnh Gas R32.
Công suất trải từ 2.0hp – 6.0hp, rất tiện lợi để kết hợp công suất làm lạnh.
Có 2 sự lựa chọn: điện 1 pha và 3 pha, với hội trường rộng lớn thì có lẽ nên chọn điện 3 pha để bảo đảm cho việc hoạt động ổn định.
Lắp đặt dễ dàng, thuận tiện, dễ bảo trì và vệ sinh máy khi cần thiết.
Không gây ra tiếng ồn khi hoạt động, giúp cho những buổi lễ, hội thảo được diễn ra suôn sẻ hơn.
=> *Máy lạnh tủ đứng* Daikin FVA thật sự là một sản phẩm rất đáng đồng tiền bát gạo mà bạn ên đầu tư cho hội trường của mình đấy!

*MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG DAIKIN FVA CÓ GIÁ LÀ BAO NHIÊU? CÓ CHƯƠNG TRÌNH KHUYẾN MÃI GÌ KHÔNG?*
Công suất - Model - Giá tham khảo


2.0hp FVA50AMVM 32.400.000đ

2.5hp FVA60AMVM 37.900.000đ

3.0hp – Điện 1 Pha FVA71AMVM 41.900.000đ

3.0hp – Điện 3 Pha FVA71AMVM 43.600.000đ

4.0hp – Điện 1 Pha FVA100AMVM 49.300.000đ

4.0hp – Điện 3 Pha FVA100AMVM 51.600.000đ

5.0hp – Điện 1 Pha FVA125AMVM 53.600.000đ

5.0hp – Điện 3 Pha FVA125AMVM 56.000.000đ

6.0hp – Điện 1 Pha FVA140AMVM 58.300.000đ

6.0hp – Điện 3 Pha FVA140AMVM 60.900.000đ

***Bật mí một chút nhé: Giá trên vẫn chưa phải là chính thức, sẽ còn thay đổi lên xuống tùy từng thời điểm. Tuy nhiên chúng tôi vẫn sẽ giữ nguyên mức giá ưu đãi này nếu bạn chụp lại màn hình bảng giá mà chúng tôi đưa ra cho bạn và gọi ngay vào Hotline 0909 787 022 nhé!

*Lời kết*

Hải Long Vân vô cùng tự tin trong lĩnh vực điện lạnh, cam kết cung cấp cho các bạn những mặt hàng *máy lạnh tủ đứng* Daikin FVA chính hãng, nguyên đai, nguyên kiện, có giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ, có hóa đơn chứng từ ghi rõ nguồn gốc xuất xứ.
Đội ngũ nhân viên có kinh nghiệm dày dặn trên 7 năm và đặc biệt là sử dụng những vật tư phụ chất lượng như ống đồng, dây điện, ống nước, ke đỡ, CP,… đều được nhập từ Thái Lan => Giá cả rất phải chăng nhé!

Nguồn link tham khảo: *Máy lạnh tủ đứng các hãng giá rẻ nhất tại Hải Long Vân 0909787022*


----------

